# Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"



## Skorpion (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Flifi`s,

ich beabsichtige mir eine Loop Blackline 7-8 für die Küste zu kaufen. Ich habe dieses Modell in der Länge 9" schon mal gefischt und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Letztens habe ich diese Rute in Angebot gesehen, allerding in 11".
Wollte mal einfach nach den Unterschieden fragen. Arbeitet die Längere Rute irgendwie anders? Welche von den beiden längen würdet ihr mir empfehlen  
Die 9" soll 99 € und die 11" 79€ kosten.

Thx für alle Infos

Grüss

Martin #h


----------



## rogegefi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Kauf dir die 9". Die 11" er ist zu lang, um sie den ganzen Tag zu fischen.

Ich habe eine 11" zum "dabbing" auf grossen Seen. Das macht man ohne werfen 

auf den irischen und englischen Seen. 
Es seid denn, du hast Arme wie Schwarzenegger früher.:m 
Gruss    Rogegefi


----------



## snoekbaars (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo Martin!

Das wichtigste Vorweg:
Für die Küste würde ich Dir pauschal von einer 11'-Rute abraten.
Die Dinger sind u.a. für das sog. britische Loch-Style-Fisching gedacht, sofern es sich um eine Einhandrute handelt.
Wenn Du viel mit dem BellyBoat raus fährst, KÖNNTE ich mir die Länge noch vorstellen. Wenn Du mit einer Einhand 11'-Rute ständig weit werfen willst geht das aufgrund des langen Hebels schwer in den Arm, respektive Handgelenk. Möglicherweise kommt man damit ausgeruht und bei nicht allzuviel Wind ETWAS weiter raus, aber das relativiert sich nach wenigen Stunden schnell, es sei denn, Du bist Handballer oder sonstwie Kraftsportler.
Wenn etwas mehr Wind ist, ermüdet der Wurfarm auch wegen des größeren Windwiderstandes der Rute selber schneller.
Länger als 9' ist zum Küstenwatfischen mit einer Einhandrute m.E. Kontraproduktiv. Selbst ne leichte 9'-Einhand kann bei entsprechenden Bedingungen an der Küste ausreichend anstrengend sein.
Weil hier halt kaum jemand Loch-Style fischt wird die Rute wohl auch als Angebot zu haben sein.


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Moin,
von der 11' würde ich Dir auch abraten, dat is n Zwitter zwischen Einhand- und Zweihandrute. Billiger ist sie nur, weil kaum einer das Teil kauft...   
Ne 9' Rute ist auf Dauer gesehen, weniger anstrengend als Einhand zu fischen, als eine 11'.
die 11' würde ich eher am Fluß fischen, da könnte sie sinnvoll sein, wenn Du keinen Rückschwung machen kannst, sondern mehr mit dem Switchcast arbeiten mußt.

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Flavius Rufus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Ich fische die von Dir erwähnte 11'2 füsser anner Kyste.

Was mir zu bedenken gäbe: die Jungs wo meinen, dass das Teil für einen Fischtag an der Küste zu schwer ist, fischen sie nicht. 
Oder was eher der Fall sein wird, Sie fischten sie wie eine Einhänder. Anderst ist die Aussagen "Brauch'ste Ärmchä sie de Schwaze'egger" nicht zu erklären.
Was wiederum zu Rückschlüße auf Ihr Repertoire an diversen "Wurfkünste" zuläßt...

Fische sie mit einer schweren Rolle als Kontergewicht im Unterhand Wurf und Du wirst glücklich sein.

 Der einzigen Nachteil hat der Stock, wenn der Wind fett von vorne bläst. Dann bietet die 11'3er LOOP einfach zuviel Angriffsfläche.


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Ab zwölf Fuß und ein paar Zoll gibts schon Zweihänder, ist wesentlich bequemer zu fischen als ne Einhand in der Länge, also nimm die 9 Fuß #h


----------



## snoekbaars (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

@Skorpion:

Wenn die Blackline als Zweihand aufgebaut ist, sollte man sie selbstverständlich eher nicht als Einhand werfen.
Wenn die Rute eine "1,5-Händerin" ist, ist es Geschmacksache.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge aus grifftechnischen Gründen Zweihandruten, die als solche aufgebaut sind. Aber auch hier kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein.
Selbst unterhand würde ich persönlich lieber mit einer echten, wenn vielleicht auch kurzen, Zweihandrute werfen.
Unterhändig geworfen kann man auch beachtliche Weiten erreichen, ebenso wie mit Spey- Switch- oder Rollwürfen. Wenn Du es gut kannst, eine gute Idee.

Ich persönlich verwende, auch an der Küste, gerne mal eine kurze Zweihand von 12'6" oder 13' der Klassen 8-9 und 8.
Dies dann allerdings eher "Überkopf" mit Schußkopf, da ich den Unterhandwurf bislang wenig geübt habe und nicht so gut beherrsche.
An der Ostseeküste hat man aber auch nicht ständig die Notwendigkeit dazu, weil es eher selten an rückschwungbehinderndem Rückraum mangelt.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann es sinnvoll sein den Unterhandwurf, den Switchcast oder den Rollwurf ein wenig zu üben, denn bei stärkerem Wind geht nur noch wenig Anderes.


----------



## htp55 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Da Fa. Loop nun nicht gerade für den Bau von besonders grazilen Ruten bekannt ist, ich davon ausgehe, dass Du die Rute wie 'ne Einhänderin werfen möchtest (sonst ständest Du wahrscheinlich nicht vor der Qual der Wahl) und nicht jeder wie Flavius Rufus das Repertoire der diversen 'Wurfkünste' beherrscht, würde ich Dir auch zu der 9 ft. Rute raten.



			
				Flavius Rufus schrieb:
			
		

> Fische sie mit einer schweren Rolle als Kontergewicht im Unterhand Wurf und Du wirst glücklich sein.



Wenn Deine Rolle zu leicht sein sollte, kannste immer noch 'nen Stein mit etwas Tesafilm am Griff befestigen. |supergri


----------



## Trutta (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Der Unterschied zwischen 9'' und 11'' sind 2 '' :q

Im Ernst: Ich empfehle Dir die Mitte als Mefo-Rute, also eine 10''er.
Sieh doch mal, ob Du nicht mal eine probewerfen kannst, es muss ja auch keine Loop sein. Das Rutengewicht spielt dabei natürlich auch eine Rolle.
(Meine 10er RST-Feeling ist das äußerste, was ich mir zumute)

Jeder Fuß mehr, den man noch einhändig händeln kann, bringt Wurfweite, da beisst die Maus kein' Faden ab.


----------



## AGV Furrer (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Die richtige Rutenlänge zu finden ist nicht ganz leicht.

Eine Einhandrute von ca. 10` ist sicher über den Tag gesehen gut zu werfen, eine Zweihandrute (dann aber min. 12`) macht natürlich vieles leichter wenn man damit um zu gehen weiß.

Wenn du jedoch keine oder nur wenig Übung mit der Zweihandrute hast würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zur Einhand raten. Dann aber, wie im Beitrag oben schon erwähnt, keine 9´ Rute sondern ein 10` Modell.

Zum einen erleichtert es etwa die Fliegenführung, und zum anderen, für mich eigentlich noch wichtiger, wenn ich im Wasser stehe, evtl. gar bis zu den Hüften, bin ich für jeden Zentimeter dankbar den die Rutenspitze über die Wasseroberfläche ragt. 

Denn nicht jeder Rückwurf gelingt so wie er sein sollte, und der Wind macht es einem auch nicht immer leicht. Dann sind die Zentimeter mehr genau die Reserve die man braucht.

Zudem ist eine solche Rute auch zu Hause am Stillwasser gut einsetzbar.


----------



## Skorpion (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Wie gut, daß es das Anglerboard gibt  :m Hier wird einem immer geholfen  :g 
Jungs ich danke euch für die Ratschläge #6 

Also die 11" wird definitiv nicht gekauft. Ich bin ein "beginner" was das FliFi abgeht und Arme wie Schwarzenegger  hab ich auch nicht  |supergri .

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum das längere Modell 20€ biliger ist  Es hat das Zeug zum "Ladenhüter". |supergri 

Was könnt ihr mir noch für Ruten zum Mefo Fischen anner Kyst empfehlen( Preislich bis ca. 150€) |rolleyes


----------



## htp55 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Vielleicht diese (?) Kenn ich zwar nicht aber ein paar Boardies fischen sie, glaub ich.
Vielleicht taugt auch diese.
Dat is ne schöne Rute , wird wohl aber über € 150,- gehen.


Für den vollen Geldbeutel: Klick
oder klick
Leckerbissen
oder klick

Ach ja, ich bin mit keinem der Anbieter verwandt oder bekannt !!!


----------



## Skorpion (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

soviele "klicks" auf einmal  |supergri

THX  htp55 #6


----------



## Ace (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

@Skorpion

In dem Preissegment viele mir auch nur die Vision 3-Zone und die Greys ein.
Beide Ruten würde ich der Loop Black Line vorziehen.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Exori Crown Fly!

habe davon meine "Kleine" Zweihänderin und bald ne zweite "Crown Fly", ist meines Erachtens eine wirklich empfehlenswerte Serie, die auch für "Otto-Normal-Fliegenfischer" bezahlbar ist...


----------



## Skorpion (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Vision 3-Zone und die Greys ein.
> Beide Ruten würde ich der Loop Black Line vorziehen.



Hallo Mathias,

Warum würdest du diese Ruten vorziehen? Wegen technischen Unterschieden oder einfach nach "perönlicher Vorliebe"
Sorry, aber ich muss dich da ein wenig "ausquetschen" |supergri . Da ich ein Fehlkauf vermeiden möchte, muss meine Kaufentscheidung  gut überlegt sein


----------



## Trutta (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hi Skorpion,

die http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jse...+=23+7=26slash=3B8+-+3-teilig+=284900-+305=29 Greys -GRX 10'0 #7/8 - 3-teilig gibt's für 159,95 und das Rütchen tau"ch"t was. Bei Interesse weitere Hinweise per PN.


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo,

Ich habe eine 10,6ft. Rute, würde aber deutlich von so einer langen Rute mittlerweile abraten. Die Unterschiede von der Distanz her sind absolut minimal zu einer 9ft. Rute, die Rute wird nur schwerer, langsamer und durch den längeren Hebel belastet es auch das Handgelenk viel stärker. Ich denke 9ft. ist schon fast so etwas wie ein optimales Mass, einige Hersteller produzieren mittlerweile fast ausschliesslich 9ft. Ruten.
Im mittleren Preissegment gibts eine ganze Menge Ruten, am besten mal zur Probe werfen. Sehr gut finde ich da z.B. Vision, Greys, oder auch die TFO Profesional sind nicht schlecht, habe da eine 9ft. 10er Rute und finde sie sehr gut, kommt nicht ganz an die Verarbeitungsqualität (Wicklungen) von Vision ran (aber trotzdem noch ganz OK) aber z.B. besserer Kork als die die Loop Ruten, und guter Rollenhalter.
Es gibt auch jetzt von Redington neue Ruten unter der Regie von Sage, wenn die die Blanks neu entworfen haben, könnte es eine super Alternative sein, auch wegen Garantie-/Service (wird von Sage abgewickelt).
Was mir nicht gefällt ist z.B. Ron Thompson, von Loop bin ich nicht begeistert (mieser Kork, Wurfeigenschaften OK).
Naja, genug gelabert ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ace (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo Martin...
Ich fische u.a. selber eine 10´#7/8 Greys GRX und habe mich beim damaligen Erwerb der Rute auch als Alternative mit der Black Line beschäftigt. Der eloxierte Rollenhalter und auch die Sonstige Verarbeitung haben mir bei der Greys deutlich besser gefallen.
Leider haben beide Modelle meiner Ansicht nach eine für dieses Preissegment unzureichende Korkqualität. 

Die Vision war zu der Zeit noch kaum zu bekommen bzw. spielte Preislich noch in einer anderen Liga...heute hat sich das ausgeglichen. Ich habe die 3-Zone mal beim Bindetreffen geworfen und war sehr angetan. Zwar ist sie immer noch nicht ganz so preiswert wie die anderen beiden Modelle(170-180€)...aber ich finde für die Küste die beste Wahl.

Ich persönlich fische gerne 9´Ruten...10´sind für mich persönlich etwas unhandlich.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo Mathias,

Der Kork ist generell ein Problem, oft haben selbst aufgebaute Ruten besseren Kork als die "von der Stange", weil man sich die Ringe selbst selektieren kann. Und teuer ist nicht gleich guter Kork wie das Beispiel von Loop zeigt ..
Löcher im Kork stören mich gar nicht so sehr, solange diese nicht garade an bestimmten Stellen liegen, man kann diese auch mit elastischem 2K Epoxi auffüllen (z.B. Flexcoat). Augenwischerei finde ich hingegen Kork-Kitt, eigentlich ist bisher bei jeder Rute die ich hatte nach spätestens 2 Wochen das Zeug herrausgefallen (im Gegensatz zu meiner 2K Epoxi Methode .. scheint gut zu halten) ..
Was sich lohnt ist U40 Cork Seal, das versiegelt die Oberfläche, macht sie härter und unanfälliger gegen Fäulniss, mache ich jetzt bei jeder neuen Rute .. eine Dose hält sicher für mehr als 10 Ruten. Ist vermutl. sowas ähnliches was es auch für Kork-Parkett als Versiegelung gibt.
Was ganz mies ist, sind schlecht geklebte Griffe die nach einer gewissen Zeit wegbrechen, da hatte ich schon 2 Fälle :-(( ( Ron Thompson, Traun River Products ..)
Manchmal lohnt sich doch eine gute Garantie.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Skorpion (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

So Leute, hab mir jetzt eine neue Rute ersteigert #6 
Nachdem ich die ganzen Beiträge hier gelesen hab, kamm ne 11" überhaupt nicht mehr in Frage, eine 9" musste her. Dann war nur noch die Frage welche Marke in diesem Preissegment |rolleyes 

Letztendlich könnte mich unserer  ...Aatsche...   von den Qualiteten der Greys überzeugen. Und weil torstenhtr gerade einen passenden Link zu einer E-bay Auktion mit der Greys GRX hier gepostet hat (danke Torsten #6 ) hab ich da natürlich zugeschlagen und das schöne Teil für 99 Euros erworben. :g 
Dieser Preis ist völlig ok für eine neue Greys GRX. 
Jetzt warte ich nur auf den "Postman" mit einem langen Paket   wenn nix kommt dann fahre ich zum Verkäufer und dann gibt`s aber ordentlich haue
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













 |supergri  |supergri


----------



## snoekbaars (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Gratuliere zum Kauf, Skorpion!!

Ich denke da hast Du eine sehr gute Rute zum annähernd optimalen Preis erstanden. Wenn Du das gute Stück denn mal auf Meerforelle einzuweihen gedenkst erwarte ich Deinen Eintrag in unserer  MeFoPeitscherHardwareDatenbank!
;-)

Stramme Leinen und kreischende Rollen!!!


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo Skorpion,

Ich glaube das war Hermann mit dem Link, aber für den Preis hast du wirklich ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Ich kenne die 8/9 Greys von meinem Kumpel und die hat wirklich gut losgezogen mit einem Intermediate Schusskopf, wir hatten leider kein Massband aber ich denke 35m habe ich damit überworfen (nur mit meiner 10er TFO habe ich etwas weiter geworfen).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo nochmal,

Ich hätte eine Frage an die Greys-Eigner, durftet ihr schon einmal den Garantie Service nutzen, gilt die Garantie nur für Herstellerdefekte oder egal wie die Rute zu Bruch kommt? Mein Kumpel meinte dass es schon von Seiten des Händlers Ärger gab und das nicht jeder Defekt angenommen wird ..
Es muss ja IMHO nicht kostenlos sein, aber gut wäre es wenn man eine feste Gebühr für eine Reparatur bezahlt. Vielleicht lags auch am deutschem Distributor oder Händler?
Vielleicht weiss Rolf Renell mehr, da er auch Greys vertreibt, falls ich mich nicht irre.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ace (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

feines Stöckchen Martin...dicke Fische wünsch ich dir damit#6


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Zur Garantie für Greys-Ruten.
Grundsätzlich gilt in Deutschland eine 2-jährige Garantie, sofern die Beschädigung bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch geschehen ist.
Dies festzustellen ist natürlich nicht immer leicht, es gibt aber, gerade bei Ruten, viele Anzeichen die entweder für oder gegen einen Matrialfehler sprechen.

Bitte die Garantie von Greys auch nicht mit der anderer Firmen, die eine uneingeschränke Garantie anbieten, gleich wie die Rute zerbrach, verwechseln. 
Dafür sind die Preise dieser Firmen in der Regel auch weitaus höher.


Und zu deiner Bemerkung "Es muss ja IMHO nicht kostenlos sein, aber gut wäre es wenn man eine feste Gebühr für eine Reparatur bezahlt" sei gesagt, dies ist der Fall.


*Um alle Unklarheiten aus zu räumen hier der vollständige Text der Greys-Garantie:*
Auf alle Greys-Rute gewährt der Hersteller im Anschluss an die gesetzliche Garantie eine lebenslange Garantie für den Erstbesitzer.
Die Greys-Garantie bezieht sich auf Verarbeitungs- und Materialfehler. Eine Bearbeitungs-/Transportpauschale in Höhe von derzeit 30.- € (pro defektem Teil) wird von Greys erhoben.
Voraussetzung für die Gewährung der lebenslangen Greys-Garantie ist die Rücksendung des Originals der Garantiekarte und des Kaufbelegs des Händlers innerhalb von 3 Wochen nach dem Kauf an: EXORI GmbH & Co. KG, Mittelwendung 22, 28844 Weyhe-Dreye.



Alles klar??


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*



			
				AGV Furrer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Greys-Garantie bezieht sich auf Verarbeitungs- und Materialfehler. Eine Bearbeitungs-/Transportpauschale in Höhe von derzeit 30.- € (pro defektem Teil) wird von Greys erhoben.


 
Klingt für mich so als wenn diese 30 Euro berechnet werden wenn ein Garantiefall wegen Verarbeitungs- und Materialfehlern entsteht, nicht so das nur 30 Euro bei anderen Reperaturen anfallen !


----------



## torstenhtr (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo,

Etwas unklar ist das für mich immer noch. Zumindestens ist innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre bei jeglichem Produkt laut Gesetz der Händler verpflichtet, er dürfte dafür auch keine Gebühr erheben (ausser evtl. Versandkosten). 

Erst danach greift die Herstellergarantie, mir ist dabei noch nicht klar was passiert wenn ich aus Selbstverschulden ein Teil zerbreche. Wird dann das Teil zurückgeschickt ohne Reparatur oder muss ich mehr als 30 Euro bezahlen ?

Das keine andere Firma eine Garantie ohne Bedingungen anbietet im ähnlichen Preisbereich ist nicht 100% korrekt, TFO tauscht zumindestens in den USA um, egal wie die Rute bricht. Wie das Brinkhoff regelt weiss ich noch nicht ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo Mario,
um es ganz klar zu sagen, *die 30.- €* sind nur fällig *für Reparaturen die NICHT durch die Garantie auf Verarbeitungs- und Materialfehler *(innerhalb der 2-jährigen gesetzlichen Garantiezeit) *gedeckt sind.*
Wenn du z.B. die Rute (auch innerhalb der gesetzlichen Garantiezeit) mal in die Autotür einklemmst, oder nach 5 Jahren einen Bruch an der Rute hast, oder ... , oder ..........
Dann kostet dich die Reparatur eben 30.- € pro Rutenteil.
Alles klar?


----------



## Ace (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Das ist in meinen Augen durchaus Fair für eine 150€ Rute.


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*



			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Etwas unklar ist das für mich immer noch. Zumindestens ist innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre bei jeglichem Produkt laut Gesetz der Händler verpflichtet, er dürfte dafür auch keine Gebühr erheben (ausser evtl. Versandkosten).
> *- Ein guter Händler wird es genau so machen. -*
> ...


----------



## torstenhtr (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo,

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Das werd ich mal weiterleiten an meinem Kumpel ..

Das ist so ähnlich wie die Garantie der Echo- Ruten (die Ruten von dem Castingsportweltmeister Rajeff), leider gibts die nicht in Deutschland.
Durchaus faire Konditionen ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Alles klar !


----------



## torstenhtr (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo nochmal,

Naja, ich habe es zwar auch schon geschafft eine Rute zu zerbrechen, aber es ist eher unwahrscheinlich wenn man seine Ruten vernünftig behandelt. Trotzdem ein gutes Gefühl wenn so ein Service existiert, ich kenne auch Leute die sehr viele Ruten zerbrechen ..

Auch Sage/TFO verlangt eine Bearbeitungsgebühr (ca. 30$) , also im Prinzip keine echte Garantie. Zumindestens der Heger wickelt die "Garantie" selbst ab als Sage Distributor (und ist dabei laut meinen Bekannten sehr kulant), wie es Brinkhoff macht müsste man mal nachfragen, aber er ist wohl anscheinend in Europa Distributor für TFO.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## htp55 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Mir ist im letzen Herbst während des Wurfes meine 3 Jahre alte 8er Orvis Trident TL durchgebrochen. Trotz der lebenslangen Garantie wurden mir auch € 28,- Versandkostenanteil abgeknöpft.
Da ich 'ne nagelneue Rute bekommen habe ist die Vorgehensweise eigentlich Ok für mich.


----------



## Willi aus I (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Nichts ist umsonst,selbst den Tod musst du mit deinem Leben bezahlen.

Ich habe meine T&T zerschossen (lebenslange Garantie )
Die Rute war noch nicht in Amerika,da lag die Rechnung schon auf em Tisch

T&T Garantie/Reparatur/Kostenanteil 48 €

Grüsse vom Niederrhein


----------



## torstenhtr (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo,

Das eine Gebühr erhoben wird finde ich ganz OK, das schreckt sicher auch Leute ab die ihre Ruten mutwillig zerbrechen. So kann auch sicherlich ein Teil der Kosten für den Hersteller finanziert werden. Schlecht fände ich es nur wenn es gar keine Reparaturmöglichkeit gibt und ich die Rute dann nur noch als Tomatenstange verwenden kann!

Die Rute die ich zerbrochen habe war übrigens ne TRP und ich sollte fast 2/3 des Rutenpreises für ne Ersatzspitze bezahlen :v 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*



			
				Wutzel02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts ist umsonst,selbst den Tod musst du mit deinem Leben bezahlen.
> 
> Ich habe meine T&T zerschossen (lebenslange Garantie )
> Die Rute war noch nicht in Amerika,da lag die Rechnung schon auf em Tisch
> ...


 
Deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung ! 
trotzdem sind knapp 50 Euro bei einem Kaufpreis von über 500 Euro zu verschmerzen !


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hi Martin
ich hätte da auch noch einen Stock für Dich. Wird gerade bei Ebay vertickt. Steht gerade bei knapp 20 Euronen, wäre wohl ´n Schnapper weil neu kostet diese Rute um die 130 Euronen
hier ein Bild

und hier der Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7134243870&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## gofishing (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Super Ebay Eigenwerbung.   

2-teilige Ruten per Post kosten 26 EURO, muste auch mal reinschreiben.

Aber der oll.... ist ja auch Hamburger, hast ja Deinen Artikel auch bei Ihm persönlich abgeholt. :m 


Wenn man schon soetwas macht dann bewertet man sich nicht gegenseitig. #q 


TL

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

|good: |sagnix |muahah: ..........


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

@gofishing
eine Rute muß man ja auch nicht mit der Post schicken  |kopfkrat da gibt´s wirklich günstigere Anbieter 
Aber selbst wenn man 20 € für den Versand rechnen würde, dann wäre dieser Stock immer noch günstig :m 
Natürlich hole ich, wenn möglich, Ebayware innerhalb Hamburgs selber ab, bei sperrigen Sachen fahre ich auch noch weiter  
Ich habe bei O... übrigens schon öfter günstig gutes Zeug bekommen, kann den Mann nur weiterempfehlen #6


----------



## Ace (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

oh man dat wär mir jetzt aber äusserst peinlich Björn...!:q


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

gehts noch tiefer Björn  #d


----------



## Skorpion (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo Björn,

dein Angebot kommt leider zu spät, ich hab schon eine Greys ersteigert. Schade vielleicht hätte ich bei deiner Auktion wirklich einen "Schnapper" gemacht  Aber  jetzt noch eine Rute kaufen kommt nicht mehr in Frage.
das Geld muss noch für eine Rolle + Schnur reichen  








Könnt ihr mir bei der Auswahl einer Passenden Rolle helfen ;+ 

Das mit den Tipps für ne Rutte hat ja gut geklappt, deshalb möchte ich mich nochmal  auf die "Erfahrenen" Kollegen und ihre Infos verlassen #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*



> Könnt ihr mir bei der Auswahl einer Passenden Rolle helfen


Prinzipiell: An der Rolle eher sparen wie an der Schnur...

Habe bei ebay vor nem halben Jahr ne Reddington Crosswater ersteigert, gute Bremse, Kohlefasergehäuse und so um die 40 - 50 € zu "schiessen" Reicht meiner meinung nach völlig aus, lieber ne Gute Schnur nehmen, die is' wichtiger als die Rolle und kann schon mal für Deine Verwendungszwecke 60 - 80 € kosten...

oder fragen wir andersrum... WIeviel Kohle hast nach dem Rutenkauf noch übrig?


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Wer ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten bzw nächsten Stein! #h


----------



## Ace (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Wieviel möchtest du denn investieren Martin ?
Sieh dir mal die Vosseler DC3 an...eine huebsche Rolle finde ich...kostet umbei 150€.
Bei E-bay selten zu finden geht aber dann um ´nen hunni wech.

Den Zweck erfüllt aber auch eine Kohlefaserrolle...ohne Zweifel.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Moin Ace #h
ich denke, das einzige was wirklich wichtig ist für Skorpion, ist ein Wasserdichtes Bremssystem... Da er ja an der Küste fischen will... ob Kohlefaser oder Alu ist eigentlich egal...
Wie gesagt, lieber mehr Kohle für die Schnur rausgehauen als für die Rolle


----------



## htp55 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

In Sachen Rolle ! Ich habe zwar auch geboten (manchmal macht man ja noch Schnäppchen) aber der Verkäufer ist mir nicht bekannt !
Ach ja, er hat 2 davon im Angebot.


----------



## htp55 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Ich halte den Tipp mal etwas allgemeiner: Klick


----------



## Skorpion (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*



> Wieviel möchtest du denn investieren Martin ?



Hallo Jungs,

also in der Schatzkammer liegen noch 100  +/- 20 Euros die ich für die Rolle + Schnur ausgeben kann  

Also an der Schnur wird nicht gesparrt.
ich werde mir wohl ne günstige Rolle kaufen. Man kann sich später immer noch was besseres zulegen.


----------



## gofishing (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Günstig ist diese .

Aber mit 120 EUROs wird das auch mehr als knapp.


Tl

Ralph


----------



## Skorpion (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

SHIT  #q  hab das Ende verpasst  weil ich hier im AB rum geschnüffelt hab #d 
Für ca 70€ ein Schnapper.  :c 

Egal, wenn ihr noch was habt, dann gerne hier rein mit den Infos :g


----------



## gofishing (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Für (noch) 7,95 EURO frei haus.

Reicht für den Anfang auch.


Schnur kostet auch bis zu 80 Euro, Polyleader ... .

TL

Ralph


----------



## htp55 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> SHIT  #q  hab das Ende verpasst  weil ich hier im AB rum geschnüffelt hab #d
> Für ca 70€ ein Schnapper.  :c
> 
> Egal, wenn ihr noch was habt, dann gerne hier rein mit den Infos :g



Legst noch € 14,- drauf und beziehst sie beim Händler inkl. Garantie etc. Ich habe bei diesem Händler mal ein Paar Watstiefel gekauft, die waren sehr nett & schnell.
Ne Schnur wirst Du dann hier wohl auch noch finden, z.B diese macht doch einen guten Eindruck.
Damit sollte Deine Kriegskasse nicht gesprengt werden.


----------



## gofishing (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hermann,

wenn jemand bei Ebay seine (alten) Klamotten wegen "Hobbyaufgabe " versteigert.
Nur seine Rute/Rolle nicht, würde ich von den Artikeln die Finger lassen. 


@Björn

barbierossa hat Dich noch nie bewertet, Du Ihn aber, was soll uns das jetzt sagen. #c 
Mit einer Privatauktion währe das nicht passiert. |wavey: 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## htp55 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Hermann,
> 
> wenn jemand bei Ebay seine (alten) Klamotten wegen "Hobbyaufgabe " versteigert.
> Nur seine Rute/Rolle nicht, würde ich von den Artikeln die Finger lassen.
> ...



@ Ralph 
Seien Sie doch nicht immer so negativ & skeptisch, junger Mann. Vielleicht stellt er den anderen Krempel später noch ein oder hat ihn letzte Woche schon vertickt oder an einen Kumpel verkloppt oder.... ???
Seine Bewertungen machen doch einen guten Eindruck und wegen einer gebrauchten Schnur das Ebay-Beschei$$en anfangen lohnt sich eigentlich nicht.
Und um hier keinen falschen Eindruck zu erwecken: Ich kenn den Typen, der da seinen Kram verkauft nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ Bondexhh, ollidaiwa, barbierossa, butze67, dorschjäger66

 Ich schmeiß hier nicht den ersten Stein aber müssen die Bewertungen denn immer sein ?|wavey:


----------



## Skorpion (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Also das mit der Rolle hat sich erledigt. Ein netter Boardie #6  hat mir ein Freudschaftsangebot gemacht. Bald werde ich dieses Röllchen:





in meinen Händen halten; es ist eine OKUMA AIRSTREAM #7/9. Hab einige positive Berichte hier im AB darüber gelesen und für ein Anfang ist die schon ok.

Jetzt noch mal was zu Schnur: eine gebrauchte  kommt nicht in Frage, wer weiss in welchem Zustand diese sein mag. Auf`m  E-BayFoto sieht alles gut aus, in den Händen gehalten kann sie sich als Schrott erweisen und ich möchte einen Fisch wegen so einer "technischer Panne" bestimmt nicht verlieren #d


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo Skorpion,
das ist mehr als Ok. 

In Sachen Schnur würde ich erstmal zu ner "normalen" Keulenschnur greifen, die gehen nicht gar so ins Geld wie Lee Wulff Basstaper un dergleichen...

wie wäre es damit ?
Also die Salzwasserschnur welche als erstes in der Auktion genannt wird!

Ist ein Angelgerätehändler in Frankfurt der Anbieter, kenne ihn nicht besonders gut aber er hat nen guten Ruf hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Skorpion (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Da steht was von telemark - was ist das |kopfkrat


----------



## htp55 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

@Skorpion
Also ich habe mit gebrauchten Schnüren bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

@ Hallo Steffen,

ich kenn zwar die Climax-Schnüre nicht aber meinste nicht, dass man für fast 40 € irgendwo 'ne richtig gute Schnur bekommt !?! Z.B. hier ???????
Und warum zur Hölle ist auf dem Foto ein Wobbler abgegildet ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Der Telemark ist bei Climax einen Markierung, die Dir anzeigen soll, daß Du, wenn Du den Telemark siehst (Rutenspitze) die Leine (bei richtiger Gerätezusammenstellung vorausgesetzt!) die jetzt noch draußen ist mit einem Zug vom Wasser abheben kannst...

Meiner Meinung nach unnötig aber schaden kanns auch nix... Ist einfach nur eine farbige Banderole im Coating der Schnur!


----------



## htp55 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Was haltet Ihr denn z.B. von der Rio Windcutter ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

@Hermann:
Climax sind richtig gute Schnüre...
Importiert von Ockert, die auch die TICA Rollen in Deutschland vertreiben.

Und was der Wobbler da soll, weiß ich auch nicht, ich habe nur meine Schnüre bei dem Händler gekauft (nicht über ebay sondern direkt im Laden, da der nicht so arg weit weg von meiner Arbeitstelle ist), und kann nichts negatives an ihnen feststellen.

KA Angelsport schließt seine Fliegenfischerabteilung meines Wissens, weil es in Frankfurt in direkter Konkurenz noch ein Geschäft gibt, welches sich auf's FliFi spezialisiert hat und alle Fliegenfischer in Frankfurt dorthin gehen.

Außerdem gibts in der näheren Umgebung noch den "AGV Furrer" und bei Marburg "HAMM Flyfishing", da kann ein Angelladen dervorwiegend Stippfischer am Main versorgt nicht gegen anstinken...


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

"RIO" sagt mir jetzt so gar nix...


----------



## htp55 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Rio hat Brinkhoff früher vertrieben. Qualität ????????
Was haltet Ihr denn von dieser, auch hier im Board fischen sie einige (Dorschdiggler, Gnilftz). Einfach mal 'EDP' in die -Suche- oben eingeben.


----------



## Skorpion (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

THX für den Input.   Ich klapper gerade die Online Shops durch. Man, Schnure gibt es wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Tja... Brinkhoff... Da weiß ich nicht, was ich da momentan von halten soll... Da geht ja wohl einiges den bach runter, Insolvenz usw.!?

Was diese "Spezialkeulenschnüre" anbelangt, hab ich schon so einiges durch und bin immer wieder bei der LeeWulff Bass Taper oder eben bei stinknormalen Schussköpfen gelandet oder bei ganz "normalen" WF Schnüren, alle "Long Distance", "Extreme Distance" und wie sie alle heißen haben mich keinen Meter weiter rausgebracht, kochen auch nur alle mit Wasser...
Ich würde erstmal ne klassische WF nehmen, mit ca. 3m Spitze, ca. 9m Keule und ca. 15m Runningline... Also Klassisches Standardgerät, alles andere sind irgendwie Experimente mit denen Anfänger echte Probleme bekommen können...

Also würde ich nach Cortland 444, Cortland 555, Climax WF, oder 3M Ultra schauen


----------



## Skorpion (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Ich hab gesehen, daß viele Boardis die Schnur *Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF9F* benutzten. Gibt es da zu irgendwo mal ein Link zum nachkucken bzw. mit dem Preis?
Bei  google kommen nur Einträge vom  AB :q  |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

http://www.hamm-flyfishing.de/katalog/Fliegenschnuere.pdf

Guck mal da, ganz am Ende #h


----------



## Trutta (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Die Basstaper ist ne ausgesprochen kurzkeulige Schnur, die voluminöse Fliegen gut durch den Wind bzw auf Entfernung bringt, für Mefofliegen und kleineres Zeugs würde ich ne normale WF oder ne Longbelly empfehlen.
Preiswert UND gut ist die Fairplay von Cortland.


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Hallo Martin...
Ich mag die Guideline Pounch und die Bass Taper(bei Wind immer noch das nonplusultra finde ich)
Kannst beide Schnüre gerne am WE mal auf deiner Rute werfen. Beide Schnüre kosten 69,-€.
Die Bass Taper würde ich gerade wegen der Kurzen Keule eine Schnurklasse höher als angegeben fischen...die Schnur schießt sehr schön und ist relativ einfach zu werfen.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Skorpion (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Jo, das wäre das beste. Mal selber werfen und schauen was mir besser liegt. Hofentlich haben wir am WE besseres Wetter :r 
Da ich ja jetzt an der Rolle gesparrt hab  kann ich mir eine gute Schnur leisten. Dann kaufe ich mir noch Polyleader ( ein paar Fliegen hab ich schon getüddelt) und dann können die Meerforellen in Scharren kommen   :q

Ach so - die Rutte vom E Bay kauf ist gekommen. Alles in bester Ordnung.
Nicht einmal gefischt. Hab am Rolenhalter nach Spuren gesucht aber nix zu sehen. Und Folie ist auch noch dran. Küste ich koooooommmmmmmeeeee.... #v


----------



## eppes (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen 9" und 11"*

Moin torstenhtr

Etwas späte Antwort, aber bin erst jetzt auf diesen Beitrag gestossen

> durftet ihr schon einmal den Garantie Service nutzen?

Ich hatte schon einen Garantiefall mit einer Greys Rute. Habe eine GRX 9' mit 15-45 g und eine 9' mit 30-100 g. Letztere ist dreiteilig und bei der war ich auch skeptisch, Spinrute und dreiteilig passt irgendwie nicht, wie ich dachte. Das schien sich dann auch zu bewarheiten. Nach kurzer Zeit hielten die Steckverbindungen nicht mehr. Besonders die untere verdrehte sich oft. War zu dem Zeitpunkt etwa zwei Monate alt. Habe dann (kostenlos) sofort eine neue Rute bekommen. Vielleicht wahr's eine 'Montagsrute'. Mit der neuen Rute gab es dann keine Probleme mehr. Beide Ruten sind imho Top-Geräte. Bei der 15-45g wuerde ich allerdings das WG deutlich tiefer ansetzen. Die dreiteilige 30-100g ist zu meiner Lieblingsrute geworden, die ich absolut nicht mehr missen moechte. 

Bis denne,
Claus


----------

